# Union loose screws



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Contact Union and they will send you the new hardware that won't come loose, I think just for the price of shipping at least last time I checked


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Sell. My message was too short so I repeat: Sell.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Sell. Only bindings (Atlas) that ever just came off my board entirely. Front binding came off mid air, luckily just boosting off a mogul. Something is not quite right with the hardware. Yeah obviously they got loose but who wants to remove the footbed and tighten screws every few runs? I got paranoid and cranked them down super tight after that which dented my topsheet quite badly. These are not problems you should have in 2019.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Get new screws lol. This is nothing compared to the tinkering some do with bindings.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Ask your boyfriend to tighten them for you:embarrased1:


TTY


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

timmytard said:


> Ask your boyfriend to tighten them for you


Your boyfriend already tried that when he came over but the screws still fell out ?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

bazman said:


> Your boyfriend already tried that when he came over but the screws still fell out ?


So, pretty much you guys never even touched the snowboard bindings.
And just went straight to fuckin'
Perverts I tellz ya, frickin' perverts


TT


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

My 2018 bindings seem to have no issues.
They changed the screws to fix this issue.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

If the ankle strap screws are loose, the new hardware fixes it.

If the base EVA padding is packed out, you might need a shorter screw to mount the mini disc. Or they're toast.

One other thought... At Home Depot they sell foam tool drawer padding that's about 1/8" thick in a big roll for about $10. Cut that out to the same shape as the base and put it under the binding when you mount it and it should take up enough slack to keep everything in place. It's also great to use on a workbench to keep your board from sliding around when you wax it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Use pink nail polish instead of loctite


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow people have two completely different understandings of whats going on here.

Mounting hardware, aka hardware that attaches your board to the binding, thats on you. No binding manufacturer makes better or worse stuff here. This is not nor was it ever a Union issue. If your bindings are coming loose or falling off your board you A:Have the wrong length screws B: Aren't tightening down your bindings properly. Thats it

If hardware IN the binding in coming loose, aka ankle straps, hi backs, etc. That's a different issue. Union fixed their hardware issue here. Ankle strap rotation was creating loosening screws but get new hardware you're fine. This has nothing to do with your binding staying firmly attached to your board.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

I had both issues actually. First time I used them the base screws came loose on front binding and had to be tightened much firmer. Weird because I was accused of overtightening my Burton ReFlex bindings on here when I posted about them denting my top sheet.

Now the recurring issue is the ankle strap bolts coming loose. I contacted Union earlier and they gave me contact details for UK distributor. I'll contact tomorrow

Cheers All


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

bazman said:


> I had both issues actually. First time I used them the base screws came loose on front binding and had to be tightened much firmer. Weird because I was accused of overtightening my Burton ReFlex bindings on here when I posted about them denting my top sheet.
> 
> Now the recurring issue is the ankle strap bolts coming loose. I contacted Union earlier and they gave me contact details for UK distributor. I'll contact tomorrow
> 
> Cheers All


For mounting hardware sounds like you need to make sure you use the included hardware, get control of your screwdriver tightening skills and also understand that you should check your mounting screws EVERY time you go to the mountain. Mounting hardware s not a set it and forget it. You glue it down with loctite or nail polish or the like you can get away with longer at times but this is literally why they make pocket screwdrivers and no company has hardware better or worse at this. Anyone who tells you different is literally crazy and making things up.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

lab49232 said:


> Mounting hardware, aka hardware that attaches your board to the binding, thats on you. No binding manufacturer makes better or worse stuff here. This is not nor was it ever a Union issue. If your bindings are coming loose or falling off your board you A:Have the wrong length screws B: Aren't tightening down your bindings properly.


Actually this isn't true. Bindings with mini-discs will be less resilient to twisting forces than normal sized discs. It's physics.

Baseplate flex and grip has an effect too


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

lab49232 said:


> For mounting hardware sounds like you need to make sure you use the included hardware, get control of your screwdriver tightening skills and also understand that you should check your mounting screws EVERY time you go to the mountain. Mounting hardware s not a set it and forget it. You glue it down with loctite or nail polish or the like you can get away with longer at times but this is literally why they make pocket screwdrivers and no company has hardware better or worse at this. Anyone who tells you different is literally crazy and making things up.


My old Ride SpI bindings never ever came loose.

My Burton Cartel bindings never ever came loose.

My Union Contact Pro bindings came loose from the board and ever since then I check tightness before every ride


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

bazman said:


> Actually this isn't true. Bindings with mini-discs will be less resilient to twisting forces than normal sized discs. It's physics.
> 
> Baseplate flex and grip has an effect too


You're WAY overthinking it if you want to get in to micro physics. Are there tiny differences that can cause a difference, sure, but absolutely not something that's going to make a notable difference. Lay off the review kool-aid and tighten your bindings every day on the mountain and or use nailpolish/loctite (although it's not really recommended because many people even manage to screw that up by getting it into the hole not just on the threading).

If your bindings are coming loose on the board it's a you problem not the binding. Get new mounting hardware from Union to make sure they're the exact right length (you bought second hand, it's possible he's not using original mounting hardware) and ride it. Or sell it because you need micro baseplates even though 90% of the bindings on the market aren't micro and still stay on the board perfectly fine.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

lab49232 said:


> You're WAY overthinking it if you want to get in to micro physics. Are there tiny differences that can cause a difference, sure, but absolutely not something that's going to make a notable difference. .


Distance between screws on micro discs Vs normal discs is twice as much. 

DOUBLE!!

That's not 'micro physics'.

Assume you are on Union payroll or big fanboy


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

bazman said:


> Distance between screws on micro discs Vs normal discs is twice as much.
> 
> DOUBLE!!
> 
> ...


Alright man. Not a Union fanboy, look through the forum I'm a Rome guy through and through for my bindings currently. My Katanas and Targas are the only binding I'll touch right now.

But I HAVE been working in the industry for roughly 15 years as an instructor, shop kid, tech, all the way up to product development. I've ridden and owned over a hundred bindings. 

Your "twice" distance is an irrelevant term, you talking 4 feet to 8 feet of leverage ya then double is huge. Binding case no.... Just no. If you think micro discs are the reason you can't keep your Union bindings aren't tight well go on and only buy micro discs that's fine. The majority of the industry has never been micro though and the majority of people don't have their bindings falling off their board. 

Sell and get yourself some Katanas although those aren't gonna have a micro baseplates either so maybe not.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

lab49232 said:


> Your "twice" distance is an irrelevant term, you talking 4 feet to 8 feet of leverage ya then double is huge. Binding case no.... Just no..


Double of 2 is 4
Double of 10000 is 20000

Double is Double. If you don't understand that I can't help you


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Loctite, nail polish or get Burton hardware (the screws with the little nylon strip). That should solve the problem.


----------



## Kaladryn (Mar 18, 2016)

I got the new screws for free from Union for my ultra bindings, they solve the screw loosening/heelcup sliding issue.

It is true the smaller mounting disc also causes screws to need attention slightly more often than larger mounting discs but it isn't an issue if you do it right and it's hardly any different.

Union bindings are by far my favorite.


----------



## Colonelsanders2 (Sep 17, 2019)

Only problem I had was with burton freestyles, would do the same thing. My union STR dont do that(*jinxes self) only thing I hate is the base is so big it slightly hangs over the edge of the board no matter the angle loool


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Update on this. I got the updat


Kaladryn said:


> I got the new screws for free from Union for my ultra bindings, they solve the screw loosening/heelcup sliding issue.


Update: I got the new heelcup screws from Union for a small fee and all is good now. No more loosening. Cheers for the tip


----------

